# Cypripedium calceolus



## Evergreen (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone. This is my first post here. I've been lurking for awhile now. I don’t grow many Slipper orchids, but I have a few  My favorite Slipper orchid is Phrag. besseae 

Last weekend, with friends I went to look for wild orchids. Here are some photos of Cypripedium calceolus I took in the forest:



 





 






 

 





 

 

 The last one is - Neottia nidus-avis


PS: Heather, everything is ok now, thanks for help with registration


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice, thanx for posting and welcome from NYC!


----------



## cdub (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice photographs! And good eyes on that Neottia. I find it very interesting that in one of your shots I can identify species that look remarkably similar to our north american Fragaria (strawberry), Maianthemum (false lily-of-the-valley), and Hepatica. I see what looks like Convallaria too (true lily-of-the-valley).


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your photos -- and welcome to slippertalk!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2008)

welcome and nice pictures!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful calceolus!

Thank you and welcome!

Ron


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome from Luxembourg! What a chance to have those calceolus still growing around!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 6, 2008)

VEry nice indeed


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2008)

You found some sweet spots in the woods:clap::clap:


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome 
Cdub - they grow here too, you are correct with all the names


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2008)

WELCOME! I certainly enjoyed your pics - great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome from Greece....
Looking up to Flora Europaea one can see that this species grows here too, but this is not the case... and it never was... We have no Cyps here... Lucky you...


----------

